# What breed is this pullet?



## Ashley (Aug 31, 2017)

I got her out of the rainbow layer bin at Orscheln in the spring. I am thinking white Plymouth or maybe Leghorn, but I'm no expert.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not leghorn so maybe you're right on the plymouth. But then I stink at identifying anything I haven't had in the past. I had a leghorn and yours doesn't look anything like mine.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I'm thinking meat bird.How old?Can you post a pic of it showing the legs?


----------



## Ashley (Aug 31, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> I'm thinking meat bird.How old?Can you post a pic of it showing the legs?


If I can remember


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks to me like a cornish cross meat bird.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 31, 2017)

Here is a full body shot


----------

